# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى القصص والروايات >  >  الغني والفقير

## سبايــspicyــسي

*من هو الغني و من هو الفقير ؟
>>>>>
>>>>>في يوم من الأيام ..
>>>>>كان هناك رجل ثري جداً أخذ ابنه في رحلة إلى بلد فقير ..
>>>>>ليري ابنه كيف يعيش الفقراء !
>>>>>لقد أمضوا أياما وليالي في مزرعة تعيش فيها أسرة فقير..
>>>>>في طريق العودة من الرحلة سأل الأب ابنه: كيف كانت الرحلة ؟
>>>>>قال الابن : كانت الرحلة ممتازة !
>>>>>قال الأب : هل رأيت كيف يعيش الفقراء ؟
>>>>>قال الابن: نعم ..
>>>>>قال الاب: إذاً أخبرني ماذا تعلمت من هذه الرحلة ؟
>>>>>قال الابن ..
>>>>>لقد رأيت أننا نملك كلبا واحدا ، وهم (الفقراء) يملكون أربعة !
>>>>>ونحن لدينا بركة ماء في وسط حديقتنا ، وهم لديهم  جدول ليس له 
>>>>>نهاية !
>>>>>لقد جلبنا الفوانيس لنضيء حديقتنا ، وهم لديهم النجوم تتلألأ في 
>>>>>السماء !
>>>>>باحة بيتنا تنتهي عند الحديقة الأمامية ، ولهم امتداد الأفق !
>>>>>لدينا مساحة صغيرة نعيش عليها ، وعندهم مساحات تتجاوز تلك الحقول!
>>>>>لدينا خدم يقومون على خدمتنا ،وهم يقومون بخدمة بعضهم البعض !
>>>>>نحن نشتري طعامنا ، وهم يأكلون ما يزرعون!
>>>>>نحن نملك جدراناً عالية لكي تحمينا ، وهم يملكون أصدقاء يحمونهم.
>>>>>كان والد الطفل صامتا ...
>>>>>عندها أردف الطفل قائلا :
>>>>>شكرا لك يا أبي لأنك أريتني كيف أننا فقراء...
>>>>>
>>>>>
>>>>>ألا تعتبرها نظرة رائعة؟
>>>>>تجعلك ممتنا ، أن تشكر الله تعالى على كل ما أعطاك ، بدلا من 
>>>>>التفكير والقلق فيما لا تملك...
>>>>>
>>>>>أعرف قدر كل شيء تملكه
>
>_________________________________________________  ________________
>Don't just search. Find. Check out the new MSN Search! 
>http://search*

----------


## طيبه الروح

تسلمي خيتوووه على القصه الحلوه
تحياتي اليك الله يعطيك العافيه
طيبه الروح

----------

